# Mission impossible?



## Ravenswing (3 Feb 2013)

Could it be possible to grow something at the end of the bogwood, its pretty ugly? As you can see, there`s java moss growing submersed up to emersed, but oh so slowly!




 



Iv been thinking to tide some moss on the wood and then plant something (but what?) in some way on it but all ideas are welcome. Led lightning 30cm above water level. I guess some small orchids would work but Im a bit bored to them since having (mainly _Phaleonopsis_ ssp.) a lot of  them earlier. I love for example ferns, how about them? The water level varies a bit since the tank is open.


----------



## dean (8 Feb 2013)

Sure a fern would work, unpot it squash root ball into shape you want cover with moss and use fishing line to keep in place, I think you should probably have the moss or even the rootball touching water so it can drink, then I'd just keep spraying it, a bromeliad would look cool
Saw some today in home base reduced to £1:50


----------



## Ravenswing (13 Feb 2013)

Hello* dean* and thanks for your input!

By accident I got a big bunch of _Hydrocotyle tripartita_ from a friend of mine so here it is...Right now in a bit poor condition after remove but still going strong. Day 1:


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

Will be interesting too see how it does on that wood. Hopefully it will climb out the water and start frowning in it's emmersed state!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ravenswing (16 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Will be interesting too see how it does on that wood. Hopefully it will climb out the water and start frowning in it's emmersed state!


 
No doubt! A friend of mine has a huge bush growing submersed *and* emersed. I got mine  from emersed part, settled them half water-half air as she had done at the begining. Now both parts are making really nice leaves


----------



## Ravenswing (4 Mar 2013)

Mission impossible*? *keeps going on. This emersed thing really hooked me on since Im an enthusiastic gardener too! Maybe this will help and inspire others, too, thou these tanks of ours are submersed-emersed -vivarium mixes Journal of five low-tech tanks | UK Aquatic Plant Society.  Page 2. Im too lazy to set pictures here now, maybe later. All ideas and opinions are welcome!

BTW, that _H tripartita _is crazy-easy to grow emersed, it grows like mad! Iv already split it for two other tanks too.


----------

